# Finally -- Cactus Pens



## chigdon (Oct 14, 2006)

I finally got around to trying the cactus pens.  These are some of Curtis' blanks and I am getting amazing response from them.

The first is a solid black Alumilite on a Jr Gents BP. The second is a Statesman with clear Alumilite painted black inside.


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 14, 2006)

Very nice.  I wish someone would sell some cactus blanks to some of us northerners.


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow! Those are excellent.


----------



## Dario (Oct 14, 2006)

Excelllent pens Chris. [^]


----------



## wags54 (Oct 14, 2006)

Excellant pens. I think I like the 2nd one better. the painted tubes and clear alunilite seems to give a 3D look to the cactus.


----------



## guts (Oct 14, 2006)

Chris,be hard for me to choose between the two,both are very nice.


----------



## chigdon (Oct 14, 2006)

I really prefer the clear but it does add a little more work to the process.  The three dimensional quality is pretty amazing.


----------



## chitswood (Oct 14, 2006)

[:0][:0][:0][:0]

Great job Chris, they look amazing!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 14, 2006)

Totally classy and wonderfully beautiful...these are amazing!!

I'd love to try this some day, but we don't have cactus in Southern Ontario[]

Again, great looking pens!!


----------



## kkwall (Oct 14, 2006)

Very impressive!


----------



## gerryr (Oct 14, 2006)

excellent work.  They both look great.  I gotta get some of that stuff.


----------



## bca1313 (Oct 14, 2006)

Chris...those look amazing.  Nice job.

Ben


----------



## chigdon (Oct 14, 2006)

They don't have this in Georgia either.  I got these blanks from Curtis.


----------



## twoofakind (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey Chris, 
Since you prefer the second one just put the first one in my box and I will take it off your hands when I pick up the rest of my stuff.[]
Andy


----------



## Marc Phillips (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow... those are great looking!

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 14, 2006)

Once again, Chris, beautiful pens!  I really like that Jr. Gent BP kit.  You don't see it too often but it looks realy classy, especially with the cactus!


----------



## terry q (Oct 14, 2006)

Both are great but I favor the second one.  The 3D look is awesome.


----------



## angboy (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chigdon_
> <br />I really prefer the clear but it does add a little more work to the process.  The three dimensional quality is pretty amazing.



What work does it add to the process? Before I make mine into blanks, I'd sure like to know, so I make an informed decision about whether to put the cactus in clear or colored. Thanks!


----------



## chigdon (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



When you drill the blank you have to paint the tube and the inside of the blank.  Curtis paints the blank and then uses black tinted epoxy but I painted both and just used CA.  It just means you drill and paint the night before and glue the next day.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 15, 2006)

G'dAY Chris your pens are fantastic mate' if l had to pick one l would pick the Statsman it show's off the cactus beautiful. Almost like its 3D Your photos and finish is also excellent well done mate' and we must thank CURTIS the pioneer of this unique material and also IAP for making it all posible[]


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 15, 2006)

Super looking pens, nice work.


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice work!


----------



## TBone (Oct 15, 2006)

Fantastic work on both pens.  Amazing pens and great pictures.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nicely done, Chris! They ar really beautiful and you are lucky to have those blanks! There really IS a market, I'd order a few as I, too, am a northerner.


----------



## btboone (Oct 15, 2006)

Chris, the clear is the ticket!  Great looking pens.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />Totally classy and wonderfully beautiful...these are amazing!!
> 
> I'd love to try this some day, but we don't have cactus in Southern Ontario[]
> ...



You have it...but it's rare http://ontariotrees.com/main/p/pricklypearcactus/index.html

Chris,

Both are beautiful!  Are you doing anything special to seal/finish them?


----------



## chigdon (Oct 15, 2006)

I am putting on a CA finish.  I think you could polish the resin but it seems better to use CA on top.


----------



## SteveRoberts (Oct 16, 2006)

Outstanding work Chris, I knew you would make us proud. Congratulations and be sure to charge a lot for them. I do.

Steve


----------

